

Why would Google Web Services cost $0? - wumi
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/03/30/whyWouldGoogleWebServicesC.html

======
Tichy
Whenever Google gives something away for free, it clearly serves one purpose:
collect more data. So if giving away Web Services for free provides them with
useful data, they will do it. If not, they won't.

I don't think for something like a computing cloud they could just go ahead
and mine the data of their customers servers. But maybe they would get
interesting traffic data. I doubt that alone would warrant giving it away for
free.

